# Where are YOU located?



## RJI (Aug 6, 2010)

Not everyone has a location listed so I was curious where everyone is from/living.

I am in Southern New Jersey just mins from Philadelphia. 

PS Don't be specific if you fear a stalker... (I welcome them)


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 6, 2010)

In Ireland, around an hour away from Dublin. At a seaside village!


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 6, 2010)

North Carolina here!!!!


----------



## RJI (Aug 6, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> In Ireland, around an hour away from Dublin. At a seaside village!



That sounds like a nice place to live.


----------



## imfree (Aug 6, 2010)

Tenn Loop Ranch actually exists in my mind.
This room at my Mom's house in Lebanon,
Tn, is only a weak physical representation
of my concept, but I'm on VA disability and
have limited means, so I'm OK with all this.


----------



## Tors (Aug 6, 2010)

In a small village at the end of a fjord in Norway, although I do only live here during the summer.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 6, 2010)

Palm Bay, Florida. (Bout an hour southeast of Orlando, RIGHT near the ocean.)


----------



## RentonBob (Aug 6, 2010)

Kent, Washington

Just a little south of Seattle


----------



## PinkRodery (Aug 6, 2010)

West Ireland, in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 6, 2010)

Halifax, England......wish i could leave but i dont have the money


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Aug 6, 2010)

SoCal, the O.C.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 6, 2010)

45 minutes away from Ottawa, ON, Canada.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 6, 2010)

New York City area.


----------



## MaybeX (Aug 6, 2010)

Queens, a borough of New York City/


----------



## dcoyote (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm in a smallish town in West Virginia. About 2 more years of college and then I'm getting the hell out of here. Everyone knows everyone, so everyone knows everyone's business. It gets annoying.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 6, 2010)

If you're looking at a US map--locate the northwestern tip of NJ (the peanut shaped state)--right on the border is the Delaware River-cross it, and you're in PA--I live 1.5 miles over the bridge.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 6, 2010)

good old Omaha Nebraska.



and by good old I mean boring and wanting to leave ASAP.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 6, 2010)

A little north of Montreal. But 18 more days, and I'm in Vancouver.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 6, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> good old Omaha Nebraska.
> 
> 
> 
> and by good old I mean boring and wanting to leave ASAP.



I think you mean Bromaha, or at least Bugaha! ;-)

I'm in Kansas City myself, Johnson County KS to be precise.


----------



## bladenite78 (Aug 7, 2010)

San Antonio, Texas


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 7, 2010)

martinsburg, west virginia

i grew up in south jersey just minutes from philly


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Aug 7, 2010)

Austin, TX


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 7, 2010)

Third World. :doh:


----------



## Esther (Aug 7, 2010)

Southern Ontario


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm near enough to Kansas City as well, except the better one that everyone is familiar with (BBQ, Jazz, and all that), which is oddly enough in Missouri.

But by September I'll be in Jersey!


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 7, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> I think you mean Bromaha, or at least Bugaha! ;-)
> 
> I'm in Kansas City myself, Johnson County KS to be precise.



lol bromaha. more like boremaha. lol


----------



## topher38 (Aug 7, 2010)

Well last week Southeast, Oklahoma... Now Post Falls, Idaho. next to Spokane, WA.


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 7, 2010)

Wisconsin. Hot and soggy.


----------



## CherryRVA (Aug 7, 2010)

Only two more days in Virginia and then Washington state!!!


----------



## Noir (Aug 7, 2010)

San Francisco, California


----------



## topher38 (Aug 7, 2010)

CherryRVA said:


> Only two more days in Virginia and then Washington state!!!



really what part ?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 7, 2010)

I live in a town called West New York which is NOT located in NY but in NJ, right across the river, West of New York. I can see NYC from my window and if I walk a couple of blocks I can go to the boulevard and look out over the cliffs and the view of the skyline is amazing. People are always photographing it and even taking wedding pictures there with the NYC skyline as the backdrop. 
It sounds lovely but this town ain't what it used to be that's for sure!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 7, 2010)

Parts Unknown


----------



## calauria (Aug 7, 2010)

Right now, North Alabama, but next summer, going back home to Ft. Lauderdale, Florida!! WOO HOO!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 7, 2010)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I live in a town called West New York which is NOT located in NY but in NJ, right across the river, West of New York. I can see NYC from my window and if I walk a couple of blocks I can go to the boulevard and look out over the cliffs and the view of the skyline is amazing. People are always photographing it and even taking wedding pictures there with the NYC skyline as the backdrop.
> It sounds lovely but this town ain't what it used to be that's for sure!


Woot woot! WNY!! Best view of the NY skyline!! I spent MANY nights making out under the stars off that highway (can't remember, shame on me)

I'm from Bayonne and Jersey City originally!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 7, 2010)

Los Angeles
Loss Angeles
Lost And Jealous

...specifically, the South Bay, kind of near the hilly tip and the water.


----------



## RJI (Aug 7, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I'm near enough to Kansas City as well, except the better one that everyone is familiar with (BBQ, Jazz, and all that), which is oddly enough in Missouri.
> 
> But by September I'll be in Jersey!




What part of Jersey you moving to?


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 7, 2010)

I live in balmy Southern Ontario, Canadia.


----------



## Esther (Aug 7, 2010)

cakeboy said:


> I live in balmy Southern Ontario, Canadia.



I wonder if we're neighbours.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 8, 2010)

RJI said:


> What part of Jersey you moving to?



North Jersey. Montclair for school at MSU.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Aug 8, 2010)

Portland Or.


----------



## inkedinto (Aug 8, 2010)

Central Ontario (sort of?) 
North east of the GTA anyways


----------



## ouroboros (Aug 8, 2010)

North Jersey


----------



## RJI (Aug 8, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> North Jersey. Montclair for school at MSU.



Oh, Be careful because this could happen to you!


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 8, 2010)

RJI said:


> Oh, Be careful because this could happen to you!



Awful. Just awful. I will not become the defintion of a douche-tard.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm in Edinburgh. I've been here for seventeen years now and quite fancy moving on. Not sure where.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 8, 2010)

Southern Cali....Costa Mesa to be exact. That would be near Newport Beach.


----------



## shhtx1970 (Aug 8, 2010)

Houston, TX - beautiful hot and humid, just broiling heat....


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 9, 2010)

N E W Jerz, where plenty murders occur

But in a hick part. (Hunterdon County, for those playing along at home.)


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm located standing a few feet from my hall closet somewhere in southern ca.


----------



## desi7482 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm in Baltimore, Maryland


----------



## bigunlover (Aug 9, 2010)

I live in the home of the NCAA 2009 National Football champions. Tuscaloosa, AL!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 9, 2010)

Cleveland, just across Lake Erie from you southern Ontario folks!


----------



## RJI (Aug 9, 2010)

bigunlover said:


> I live in the home of the NCAA 2009 National Football champions. Tuscaloosa, AL!



May you not repeat this year... Go Gators


----------



## bigunlover (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm afraid we will take it all the way again this year...sorry to douse any hopes out there.


----------



## slowpoke219 (Aug 9, 2010)

Currently broiling to a golden crisp in Shreveport, LA. I'm from Houston orginaly and can't wait to get back to hot, muggy, sticky Houston.


----------



## Ola (Aug 9, 2010)

Gothenburg, Sweden reporting in.


----------



## calauria (Aug 9, 2010)

RJI said:


> Oh, Be careful because this could happen to you!



HUSH YOUR MOUTH!! I only date dudes who look like this!!


----------



## RJI (Aug 9, 2010)

calauria said:


> HUSH YOUR MOUTH!! I only date dudes who look like this!!



I think a few may be waiting when you get back to the Miami area


----------



## calauria (Aug 9, 2010)

RJI said:


> I think a few may be waiting when you get back to the Miami area



Ewwwww!!! Don't remind me!! That's one of the worst things about back home, " them thangs" walking around!! LOL!!

I don't know what girls see in them!!


----------



## RJI (Aug 9, 2010)

calauria said:


> Ewwwww!!! Don't remind me!! That's one of the worst things about back home, " them thangs" walking around!! LOL!!
> 
> I don't know what girls see in them!!



It will be worse then you remember!!! The cast of Jersey Shore was shooting the show there for a few months so the Guido population has probably tripled.


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 9, 2010)

Esther said:


> I wonder if we're neighbours.



I'm a lil' bit east of the GTA.


----------



## Esther (Aug 9, 2010)

cakeboy said:


> I'm a lil' bit east of the GTA.



Ah... not really then, haha. I'm right by Niagara Falls.


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 9, 2010)

Awww. Now I don't have a reason to bake a cake and be all neighbourly


----------



## Esther (Aug 9, 2010)

cakeboy said:


> Awww. Now I don't have a reason to bake a cake and be all neighbourly



Aww 
There are lots of people from Ontario on these forums, but we're all so far away!


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 9, 2010)

Why couldn't somebody pack all of our Ontario goodness into a PEI-sized cuddly little bundle? Even a Toronto meetup shindig really screws a lot of people outside of a few hours driving time.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 9, 2010)

Esther said:


> Ah... not really then, haha. I'm right by Niagara Falls.



I was supposed to be going there next weekend... but my friends and I had to cancel for a bunch of reasons. It'd have been cool to see you.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 9, 2010)

I was supposed to go off to Niagara Falls, too. Lol! How odd is that?

Come out east, people


----------



## Esther (Aug 9, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I was supposed to be going there next weekend... but my friends and I had to cancel for a bunch of reasons. It'd have been cool to see you.



Aww! It would definitely have been cool to meet! I'm not right in Niagara Falls, but I'm less than 20 minutes away... no trouble at all to zip up there.


----------



## occowboysfan94 (Aug 10, 2010)

Orange County, CA


----------



## Mishty (Aug 10, 2010)

I live in a canyon in Alabama.
No, really. 
Fort Payne AL. 

View attachment Image4.jpg


----------



## sirGordy (Aug 10, 2010)

Coordinates:
40° 44' 08.37"N 74°10' 20.52"W


----------



## retardia (Aug 10, 2010)

I live near Brighton, on the south coast of England. There seems to be quite a lack of people from England on this forum! Surely I'm not the only FFA in England? lol.


----------



## Ola (Aug 10, 2010)

retardia said:


> I live near Brighton, on the south coast of England. There seems to be quite a lack of people from England on this forum! Surely I'm not the only FFA in England? lol.



Well, not a whole lot of Swedes here either, but yay for another European at least! xD

Seriously though, I've seen quite a few British people on Dims, but obviously there aren't as many as there are Americans, simply because there are about 5 times as many people living in the US. ...welcome to the online pecking order!


----------



## Melian (Aug 10, 2010)

cakeboy said:


> I'm a lil' bit east of the GTA.



Oh dear, you're not in Oshawa, are you? 



bionic_eggplant said:


> I was supposed to be going there next weekend... but my friends and I had to cancel for a bunch of reasons. It'd have been cool to see you.



Uh huh. I see how it is. You would travel to meet her, but wouldn't meet me when I was RIGHT THERE, in your city. Racist.


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh HELL NO. I most definitely do not reside in that misbegotten shithole


----------



## Esther (Aug 10, 2010)

Melian said:


> Racist.



Hahahahaha
Also... we gotta meet up one of these days! I hate driving, but taking the bus to Toronto is no trouble at all for me.


----------



## imfree (Aug 10, 2010)

retardia said:


> I live near Brighton, on the south coast of England. There seems to be quite a lack of people from England on this forum! Surely I'm not the only FFA in England? lol.



Hahaha, by the looks of your Avatar, you
could be living on "The Dark Side Of The
Moon".

Pink Floyd-Dark Side Of The Moon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d78K4rCEfAo

*Just saying......


----------



## Albino_taters (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm between Chicago and Indianapolis. Which is seriously wall to wall corn fields. The benefit, I guess, is you can throw an Animal House-esc party and no one will know.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 10, 2010)

Pensacola, FL representing!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Aug 10, 2010)

retardia said:


> I live near Brighton, on the south coast of England. There seems to be quite a lack of people from England on this forum! Surely I'm not the only FFA in England? lol.



A Southerner? I might have to ask you to remind me what the sun looks like. I don't think I've seen it for about five years now


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 10, 2010)

Boris_the_Spider said:


> A Southerner? I might have to ask you to remind me what the sun looks like. I don't think I've seen it for about five years now



You should come to Wales--it's always sunny here.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Aug 10, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> You should come to Wales--it's always sunny here.



Wales? Sunny? Those aren't words that feel comfortable sitting together.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, we've installed cloud harvesters down in Camarthenshire....we sell any excess clouds to New South Wales now. Works out a treat!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Aug 10, 2010)

Now that's an idea. We could make a fortune up here.


----------



## taobear (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm live in a small town 75 miles west of San Antonio called Sabinal Tx. don't blink you might miss it. three miles east of Burma Shave. Where dreams are growing wild.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 11, 2010)

Melian said:


> Uh huh. I see how it is. You would travel to meet her, but wouldn't meet me when I was RIGHT THERE, in your city. Racist.



But Esther doesn't scare me as much.


----------



## Melian (Aug 11, 2010)

cakeboy said:


> Oh HELL NO. I most definitely do not reside in that misbegotten shithole



Just checking! 



Esther said:


> Hahahahaha
> Also... we gotta meet up one of these days! I hate driving, but taking the bus to Toronto is no trouble at all for me.



Damn right, we do. I mentioned something you said about Pokemon to my husband once, so he knows you exist and won't ask questions if you want to come hang out. LOL.



bionic_eggplant said:


> But Esther doesn't scare me as much.



Fact.


----------



## inkedinto (Aug 11, 2010)

cakeboy said:


> Oh HELL NO. I most definitely do not reside in that misbegotten shithole



My friend lives there and even he calls it something similar. Its truely horrific. 

hrmm is your east of the GTA outside of the ajax,whitby,oshawa area? cause if it is you are pretty close to me then probably


----------



## imfree (Aug 11, 2010)

taobear said:


> I'm live in a small town 75 miles west of San Antonio called Sabinal Tx. don't blink you might miss it. three miles east of Burma Shave. Where dreams are growing wild.




WOW!, cool!, I didn't know Burma Shave 
was also a town in Texas! 

View attachment Burma Shave 1099484_f520.jpg


----------



## Paquito (Aug 11, 2010)

Apparently I need to either move to SoCal or Canada to get some of the action here.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Apparently I need to either move to SoCal or Canada to get some of the action here.



Canada is better. There's nothing bad about it, the world loves Canada. I'll teach you how to round your Os.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 11, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Canada is better. There's nothing bad about it, the world loves Canada. I'll teach you how to round your Os.



Actually, if I choose Canada then I'll make a detour in Mexico to pick up that accent. So when I get to Canada everyone will be like "Oh my gOd, whO is that interesting individual with the fOreign accent? I must cOnverse with him immediately to hear that intOxicating vOice."

I don't know Canadian slang, so...yea.


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 11, 2010)

Melian said:


> Just checking!
> 
> Fact.



You are wise to check. Sometimes those creatures escape from Oshawa and try to assimilate into normal society


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 11, 2010)

inkedinto said:


> My friend lives there and even he calls it something similar. Its truely horrific.
> 
> hrmm is your east of the GTA outside of the ajax,whitby,oshawa area? cause if it is you are pretty close to me then probably



I am well outside of the ajax-whitby-oshawa fallout zone. I used to live in Peterborough, but now I'm closer to Kingston.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Actually, if I choose Canada then I'll make a detour in Mexico to pick up that accent. So when I get to Canada everyone will be like "Oh my gOd, whO is that interesting individual with the fOreign accent? I must cOnverse with him immediately to hear that intOxicating vOice."
> 
> I don't know Canadian slang, so...yea.



Good lord, come to Quebec. There are a ton of kids from newyork who come up here to party ( drinking age is 18 here and it's mostly a guideline) and all the French kids think they're exotic.


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 11, 2010)

Montreal is such a great city.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 11, 2010)

Throughout most of Canada, the legal drinking age is just a suggestion, but Quebec makes it the most fun, lol. Lots of my "youth" was spent in bars in Quebec (read:12 to 16). Gotta love being a 15 minute drive from the ON/QC border!

Kingston FTW! I just know where that is, lol. I've had my eye on moving to Peterborough but there's nothing to do there job-wise. I definitely wanna move in that direction of Ontario, though. Perhaps Belleville or Trenton would be a nice place to call home


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Apparently I need to either move to SoCal or Canada to get some of the action here.



i lived in socal for 10 years and never had any FFA action... then again i didnt get the chance to meet jen =) but if you're moving to canada stay away from southern ontario, or least stay north of the border, we don't much like the southern ontarians here in buffalo...


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Apparently I need to either move to SoCal or Canada to get some of the action here.



SO CAL! *muahahahhahhahha*


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 11, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> SO CAL! *muahahahhahhahha*



jen is one in a million... literally!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 11, 2010)

Ladies, ladies...well I can't say that there's enough to go around, since Canada and SoCal aren't exactly close and that is just a ridiculous amount of travel expenses.

Let's all move somewhere together.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 11, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> jen is one in a million... literally!



You have no idea


----------



## inkedinto (Aug 11, 2010)

cakeboy said:


> I am well outside of the ajax-whitby-oshawa fallout zone. I used to live in Peterborough, but now I'm closer to Kingston.



Ah I just moved to Peterborough but grew up in Kingston and will most likely be moving back there next march.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Ladies, ladies...well I can't say that there's enough to go around, since Canada and SoCal aren't exactly close and that is just a ridiculous amount of travel expenses.
> 
> Let's all move somewhere together.



Wasn't there a plan to take over PEI?


----------



## inkedinto (Aug 11, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Wasn't there a plan to take over PEI?



excellent idea - then we can get fresh lobster and crab and such.. mmmmm seafood...... dipped in butter mmmmmm and we have to be in bathing suits to swim in the ocean.. mmmmm bhm's in bathingsuits.. 

my vote is for this. definetly.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 12, 2010)

can someone make a choice so I know where to purchase a ticket too. If not, I'm going to Toronto. I know a cool person there.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> can someone make a choice so I know where to purchase a ticket too. If not, I'm going to Toronto. I know a cool person there.



Toronto is a terrible city. Drugs, crime, anglophones, everything.


----------



## Esther (Aug 12, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Toronto is a terrible city. Drugs, crime, anglophones, everything.



[email protected]


----------



## Esther (Aug 12, 2010)

Melian said:


> Damn right, we do. I mentioned something you said about Pokemon to my husband once, so he knows you exist and won't ask questions if you want to come hang out. LOL.




Hahahaha.
"It's the Pokemon girl. You know the one! The POKEMANIAC... that one."


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 12, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> anglophones



Is that like a bananaphone?


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 12, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Is that like a bananaphone?



Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring...Damn it. :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know why I haven't posted here. I'm in the valley of the sun. 

Phoenix, Arizona.


----------



## Melian (Aug 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Toronto is a terrible city. Drugs, crime, anglophones, everything.



Sadly, it is true. Toronto blows.



Esther said:


> Hahahaha.
> "It's the Pokemon girl. You know the one! The POKEMANIAC... that one."



You're famous!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 13, 2010)

> "It's the Pokemon girl. You know the one! The POKEMANIAC... that one."



So...I hear you like Mudkips?


----------



## Kazak (Aug 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Toronto is a terrible city. Drugs, crime, anglophones, everything.



add grangs & hookers and it sounds like the average city here in SoCal. well, sept for them anglophones, they're hard to find in most cities.


----------



## Esther (Aug 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> So...I hear you like Mudkips?



Nah, I'm more of a Crobat girl.


----------



## Tad (Aug 13, 2010)

For some reason I'd not read this thread before. Now I'm almost in tears from the effort not to laugh out loud (I'm at work, with nothing useful to do, but explaining loud chortling would be awkward....). 

BE: I think I recall hearing that Toronto has dropped below 50% of anglophone, caucasion, stereotypical Ontarians? Give it a few more years and most of the rest will get chased off to Mississauga 

Esther: A crobat sort of girl? Oh dear, there goes that sweet and innocent image!

Carla: I dont know much about Belleville, but on the drive to southern Ontario weve often stopped in the Quinte Mall (just off the 401 in Belleville) for a quick meal and bathroom break. Every time that we do so, I notice how many more fat people you see there than in Ottawa. Whether or not that makes the town any more fat accepting or with any higher a population of FA I dont know. (and I admit, having noticed thatit may partially account why Ill usually stop there rather than at a service centrealthough there are also other reasons, like a men's clothing store where I've found some nice stuff at good prices).

As for me, I'm in Ottawa, where 'fat-cat bureaucrats' are sadly seldom all that fat, and where one of the city's best features is that it is so easy to get out of it :doh: (OK, it is not that bad, but Montreal it ain't!)


----------



## djudex (Aug 13, 2010)

Melian said:


> Sadly, it is true. Toronto blows.



Alberta kicks ass, you should all move out here. Every person I've met that's moved here from the GTA says how much they love it here because the people are actually people instead of jerkasaurus rex's.


----------



## Tad (Aug 13, 2010)

djudex said:


> Alberta kicks ass, you should all move out here. Every person I've met that's moved here from the GTA says how much they love it here because the people are actually people instead of jerkasaurus rex's.



But if you import too many of them, one day you'll turn around and find that all anyone talks about at parties is real estate prices and exercise programs, and you'll discover that you've turned into Toronto


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 13, 2010)

Alright, I have to ask. My friends from the Great White North, you all keep on saying GTA, and all I can think of is grand theft auto, please elaborate. 

I have a feeling this is going to make me sound SO uncultured.


----------



## Tad (Aug 13, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Alright, I have to ask. My friends from the Great White North, you all keep on saying GTA, and all I can think of is grand theft auto, please elaborate.
> 
> I have a feeling this is going to make me sound SO uncultured.



Greater Toronto Area. 6 or so million people?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 13, 2010)

Tad said:


> Greater Toronto Area. 6 or so million people?



Ah alright, gotcha. GTA. 

Thank you.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 13, 2010)

Esther said:


> Nah, I'm more of a Crobat girl.



Wooo-yeah. Crobats are far more useful that 95% of the other flying types. Always keep one in my squad. *cough* (along with a Luxray)


----------



## Melian (Aug 13, 2010)

Tad said:


> BE: I think I recall hearing that Toronto has dropped below 50% of anglophone, caucasion, stereotypical Ontarians? Give it a few more years and most of the rest will get chased off to Mississauga



Yep. For a country with two national languages, you're actually pretty hard pressed to find people who speak either, here.....:doh:



djudex said:


> Alberta kicks ass, you should all move out here. Every person I've met that's moved here from the GTA says how much they love it here because the people are actually people instead of jerkasaurus rex's.



You're going to have to make a better case. Two friends of mine moved from Ottawa to Calgary and said that they are bored out of their skulls now. They're not into Texas North.


----------



## djudex (Aug 13, 2010)

Melian said:


> You're going to have to make a better case. Two friends of mine moved from Ottawa to Calgary and said that they are bored out of their skulls now. They're not into Texas North.



Calgary sucks, all they have is corporate headquarters and the Stampede. We've got WEM, The Exhibition (formally known as Klondike Days), the Fringe, Heritage Days, the Street Performers Festival etc. If you like eclectic festival shit and don't want all the smelly hippy stank of B.C. we're your destination. There's even an honest to goodness punk/industrial bar downtown still


----------



## inkedinto (Aug 13, 2010)

I dunno I just moved away from Toronto after living there for 11 years.. and I miss it. I enjoyed living there. Maybe it was the neighbourhoods I lived in or the places I went.. but I truly enjoyed the city and everything there was to see and do there. I miss being able to have Portugese pastries for breakfast, Indian for lunch and Tibetan for dinner!


----------



## Esther (Aug 13, 2010)

Tad said:


> Esther: A crobat sort of girl? Oh dear, there goes that sweet and innocent image!



Haha. I'm full of surprises.




Sasquatch! said:


> Wooo-yeah. Crobats are far more useful that 95% of the other flying types. Always keep one in my squad. *cough* (along with a Luxray)



I agree... Crobat is essential. There are no Luxrays in the game I'm playing now, so I've had to use an Ampharos instead... which is still good, but just horribly goofy-looking imo.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 13, 2010)

Pokemon discussion... it soothes the soul. Oh how I wore that Pokemon Yellow game out, always making the same team too...

Gotta have a well balanced team after all.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 13, 2010)

Esther said:


> Haha. I'm full of surprises.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it does look a bit weird...Which edition are you playing?


----------



## Laura2008 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Alright, I have to ask. My friends from the Great White North, you all keep on saying GTA, and all I can think of is grand theft auto, please elaborate.
> 
> I have a feeling this is going to make me sound SO uncultured.



I should know this to being as I live near Detroit which is 25 minutes from Windsor, ON.:doh:



Tad said:


> Greater Toronto Area. 6 or so million people?



Ahhh it's so simple.


----------



## Esther (Aug 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Yeah, it does look a bit weird...Which edition are you playing?



I'm playing Soul Silver (and I walk around with the Pokewalker in my pocket like a fucking dork).


----------



## Zowie (Aug 13, 2010)

Esther said:


> I'm playing Soul Silver (and I walk around with the Pokewalker in my pocket like a fucking dork).



My co-worker has one, she even made a comic because she brings it to work. She just bounces constantly, it's kind of funny.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 13, 2010)

omg... not to be a judgey McJudgerton or anything but OMFG!!! i just bought my 10 year old nephew pokemon platinum for his birthday and i'm ready to kill him and all of his friends. All they do is sit around talking about pokemon. and then my daughter comes home the other day with a fist full of pokemon cards asking me which one is my favorite... urghaaahghghrugh!


----------



## djudex (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so glad I don't understand most of this page.


----------



## Esther (Aug 14, 2010)

To be fair... this series of games first appeared on the North American market when I was in fifth or sixth grade. So I've been playing them on and off for about ten years. It is sort of a kid's game, but a lot of people my age play it partially out of nostalgia, they don't just pick it up out of the blue.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 14, 2010)

Esther said:


> To be fair... this series of games first appeared on the North American market when I was in fifth or sixth grade. So I've been playing them on and off for about ten years. It is sort of a kid's game, but a lot of people my age play it partially out of nostalgia, they don't just pick it up out of the blue.



Further, it's great value for money when you consider the hours spent playing it.

"Phenomenon" aside, it's quite a fun strategy game.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 14, 2010)

The only REAL Pokemon are the original 151.

The rest are LIES. Like the cake.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 14, 2010)

When it's a choice of cake or death, I know which I would go for.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 14, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> When it's a choice of cake or death, I know which I would go for.



We're out of cake


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> We're out of cake



EL OH EL. Gotta love Izzard.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 14, 2010)

The cake may be a lie but you have to remember that there is no spoon...

so my options are "or death?"


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Bah! This board is NEVER out of cake. There's plenty of me to go around :eat1:


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## alice (Sep 2, 2010)

someone mentioned that there weren't a lot of Swedish people here so I thought I'd make my presence known :happy:


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 2, 2010)

Currently in the worst part of California. Hopefully that changes soon.

Also: Hello Sweden =)


----------



## watts63 (Sep 2, 2010)

Compton, California!


----------



## zapf (Sep 3, 2010)

I have determined to come back to these here boards and start being active again. 

Oh. And I live outside Boston, MA.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 3, 2010)

I have always liked Ontario but I have head on good authority that it actually sucks:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLMkV7VyPns


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 3, 2010)

Just moved home from California back to the Philly suburbs. Life is good. Post-flight cheesesteak makes life worth living.


----------



## Tad (Sep 3, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Just moved home from California back to the Philly suburbs. Life is good. Post-flight cheesesteak makes life worth living.



Gah, I read this and immediately got the them song from The Fresh Prince of Belair stuck in my head 

Glad you are home, and cheese-steaked, though!


----------



## J34 (Sep 3, 2010)

The Garden State- New Jersey representing. In the greatest county of all the land: Middlesex :happy:


----------



## imfree (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm still here at Tenn. Loop Ranch
in Lebanon, Tennessee.


----------



## SanDiega (Sep 3, 2010)

As of last week, I am located in Northern Nevada, of all places.


----------



## alice (Sep 3, 2010)

BeerMe said:


> Currently in the worst part of California. Hopefully that changes soon.
> 
> Also: Hello Sweden =)



Hello *waves*

Do you have some connection* to Sweden? :happy:



*NO! "I like meatballs" does not count :doh:


----------



## Tad (Sep 3, 2010)

alice said:


> Hello *waves*
> 
> Do you have some connection* to Sweden? :happy:
> 
> ...



Shopping at Ikea? Being fans of Swedish hockey players? 

(sorry, I do imagine it must be tough being any sort of FA there, it seems to be one of the more fit and slender countries around....I recall a few posters from Finnland, we have a couple in Norway, but I don't remember much in Sweden)


----------



## alice (Sep 3, 2010)

Tad said:


> Shopping at Ikea? Being fans of Swedish hockey players?
> 
> (sorry, I do imagine it must be tough being any sort of FA there, it seems to be one of the more fit and slender countries around....I recall a few posters from Finnland, we have a couple in Norway, but I don't remember much in Sweden)



No and No :doh:

It is actually; the BHMs are far too scarce for my liking... I should apply for a green card ASAP... hahahah "reason for applying: ..."


----------



## Carl1h (Sep 3, 2010)

Las Cruces, New Mexico. In the Rio Grande valley, about fifty miles north of the border with Mexico.


----------



## topher38 (Sep 3, 2010)

Well I finally made the drive and living in Post Falls Id now for about month.


----------



## CherryRVA (Sep 3, 2010)

topher38 said:


> really what part ?



We left Virginia on 8/09 and arrived in Tacoma on 8/13 and got all settled into our new apartment in Lakewood, WA that day. I've been busy setting up the place, getting my bearings, spending time with my guy's family and helping his sister with her wedding stuff.

It's been a great experience so far. I like it


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 4, 2010)

alice said:


> Hello *waves*
> 
> Do you have some connection* to Sweden? :happy:



Unfortunately, no. But a cool, single FFA is good enough reason to go anywhere.


----------



## alice (Sep 4, 2010)

BeerMe said:


> Unfortunately, no. But a cool, single FFA is good enough reason to go anywhere.



...if only it was reason enough for my countrymen to put on some weight


----------



## fitforfat (Oct 5, 2010)

Northern California USA!


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 6, 2010)

Near San Francisco.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Oct 6, 2010)

Northwest suburbs of Chicago , Illinois .


----------



## Lalazuu (Oct 9, 2010)

RJI said:


> Not everyone has a location listed so I was curious where everyone is from/living.
> 
> I am in Southern New Jersey just mins from Philadelphia.
> 
> PS Don't be specific if you fear a stalker... (I welcome them)



North Central Washington.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Oct 9, 2010)

Austin. Austin, Texas.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Oct 9, 2010)

Cleveland, Ohio. Born and raised. I've traveled a lot but never lived anywhere else.


----------



## JonesT (Oct 9, 2010)

Warren, Arkansas


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 9, 2010)

fitforfat said:


> Northern California USA!



That so?


----------



## pretty-n-plump09 (Oct 9, 2010)

middle east-ish part of Illinois for this girl.


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 10, 2010)

thumb of Michigan over here!:doh:


----------



## silencedogood (Oct 10, 2010)

Rochester, NY


----------



## dro5150 (Oct 12, 2010)

Somewhere in Costa Mesa, California


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ohio. The northwest part of it.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 15, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Riller (Nov 30, 2010)

The currently very cold and dark Sweden...


----------



## Anjula (Nov 30, 2010)

Poland,Gdynia


----------



## samuraiscott (Nov 30, 2010)

Mishty said:


> I live in a canyon in Alabama.
> No, really.
> Fort Payne AL.



I lived in Gadsden for 2 years. Now I live back home in Atlanta.


----------



## Bearsy (Nov 30, 2010)

Buffalo New York here


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 30, 2010)

We should all move in together like a heavy season of the chubby world


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm in the valley of the sun for the moment being. Possibly San Diego soon. Job opportunity.


----------



## imfree (Nov 30, 2010)

Everybody knows this is nowhere, Tn Loop Ranch, Lebanon, Tn.

Neil Young-Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pesIGuV9DDk&playnext=1&list=PL6B01C20F77CBA901&index=38


----------



## sloboy302 (Dec 1, 2010)

Panama City, Florida... believe it or not it's chilly tonight 38 degrees.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm in the valley of the sun for the moment being. Possibly San Diego soon. Job opportunity.



aweso*me....i've heard amazing things about san diego!!!! 
*


----------



## Anjula (Dec 1, 2010)

sloboy302 said:


> Panama City, Florida... believe it or not it's chilly tonight 38 degrees.



I'm jealous! In Poland is -10


----------



## viracocha (Dec 1, 2010)

Representing for the Rocky Mountain area, Colorado, with ski season well underway and no snow at my house.


----------



## vinarian (Dec 3, 2010)

Anjula said:


> I'm jealous! In Poland is -10



yeah but -10c is about 15f (which is how cold it feels here in northwest pa - an hour and a half from buffalo, pittsburg, and cleveland, just on the other side of the lake from london, canada)


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Dec 3, 2010)

Philly (and it's not always sunny)


----------



## topher38 (Dec 3, 2010)

Wintering in South East Oklahoma.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 3, 2010)

Currently watching people through chilled Windows in this comfy bush.


----------



## Vageta (Dec 3, 2010)

Right now I live in Loser, New Mexico. Cant wait to move! Ahhhh cheap schooling....well at least its kinda warm here...


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 3, 2010)

You live in a city called Loser? If so, I really hope your sports teams dominate their leagues....that'd be hilarious.


----------



## Vageta (Dec 3, 2010)

They changed the name to Loser when I moved here....


----------

